

What I learned from building WordGap on AppEngine - antichaos
http://blog.zmxv.com/2010/11/what-i-learned-from-building-wordgapcom.html

======
drtse4
I'm not a GAE expert, but using the GAE memcache clone wouldn't be a good idea
in this case? The low latency requirement should be met and it looks like that
his data structure would fit well in a k/v store.

------
marcc
I've been using AppEngine for almost a year. It's definitely come a long way,
but it does still have some serious shortcomings. Most notably is support. If
they could offer a level of professional support to organizations willing to
pay, I would both pay whatever they wanted and would no longer have anything
to complain about. AppEngine is a great product and watching it mature is fun,
but frustrating at times.

~~~
herrherr
The #appengine channel on Freenode is a pretty good place to ask. There are
oftentimes people from Google who are working on GAE and can help you out.

Worked for me several times.

------
khookie
I still don't get why people keep on talking about how awesome App Engine
deployment is.

~~~
herrherr
It's painless and fast so why shouldn't it be awesome?

